# DS #4315: Element Hunter (Japan)



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5539^^


----------



## nori2nori (Oct 21, 2009)

THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!!

*How to play "Element Hunter" on your DSTT and R4*


1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Note: 
This path is not only for Element Hunter.  Element Hunter is one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.





The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

Credit to Rudolph.


----------



## elixirdream (Oct 21, 2009)

this is fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how about rune factory 3?


----------



## Kawo (Oct 21, 2009)

No icon for wif-fi?
Is not a good sign.....


----------



## daniel709 (Oct 21, 2009)

wat is this game about?


----------



## psycoblaster (Oct 21, 2009)

it's like a phantasy star ripoff but it's actually not that bad


----------



## VenomTSH (Oct 21, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!!
> 
> *How to play "Element Hunter" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks. This looks great, I'm totally giving it a try.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 21, 2009)

Any word of this getting an english release? And... how playable is it with a very minimal Japanese vocab?


----------



## cloud_gackt (Oct 21, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!!
> 
> *How to play "Element Hunter" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...


wow it's very fast!
thanks 

it's work on R4DS with YSMenu


----------



## Youkai (Oct 21, 2009)

I love the Anime and i want to play this game, but in Japanese ....
and i don't think there will be an english version, an if there will be it will take a long time cuz the anime is only 15 episodes yet


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 21, 2009)

Elixir, get ready to play wifi?


----------



## Kawo (Oct 21, 2009)

Is only local...
The control are rough and slow.
The game is in japanese from head to toe.
Is not hard understand what you must do but.....the lack of wi-fi ruin this game greatly.
Stupid Namco-Bandai, why you have copied PS0 and made this game bad only for that?


----------



## damedus (Oct 21, 2009)

it has AP, reboting the title screen on Ak2i with akaio 1.5 and on r4ihyper


----------



## lildeathboy (Oct 21, 2009)

this is on the comments of *see below* from ival:
To bypass the protection, hex edit the ROM:

000EE385 0C?36
000EE4DD 7A?7B 

credits to ival to post it there lol

sry for posting the rom site


----------



## damedus (Oct 21, 2009)

yup the hex edit works. now both run it.


----------



## tsunami2131 (Oct 21, 2009)

anything for ds one card?? or not yet


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 21, 2009)

lildeathboy said:
			
		

> this is on the comments of no soup for you from ival:
> To bypass the protection, hex edit the ROM:
> 
> 000EE385 0C?36
> ...



READ THE RULES!!! Posting rom sites is a VERY BAD THING!!!

Edit: SUMMON MODS!


----------



## damedus (Oct 21, 2009)

tsunami2131 said:
			
		

> anything for ds one card?? or not yet


if you cant hex edit use the childs patch posted above it should fix the AP unless your card is unable to boot the game at all.


----------



## tsunami2131 (Oct 21, 2009)

damedus said:
			
		

> tsunami2131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i patched but its not booting at all it just restarts the title screen over and over.... guess ill have to wait later on.


----------



## VenomTSH (Oct 21, 2009)

damedus said:
			
		

> it has AP, reboting the title screen on Ak2i with akaio 1.5 and on r4ihyper



I just finished the first level on my M3 Simply, though. o.O


----------



## michaeru (Oct 22, 2009)

Are the element names in Japanese also? Saw the anime some time ago, kind of interesting.


----------



## X D D X (Oct 22, 2009)

No Wifi? I don't think i'll try this anymore, too much other stuff to play.


----------



## Raika (Oct 22, 2009)

It's out... May try this later, too many things to do...


----------



## SplashTOMATO (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm totally shocked this game only comes to 30mb... From the trailers, I thought it would take a lot more. o___o; What's the deal?
Then again, Blood of Bahamut was pretty small too. Still... :\


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 23, 2009)

so has anyone figure out how exactly to create new weapons?


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 24, 2009)

Played the first mission and there seems to be a lot of stuff you can do with elements at the HQ, but the game didn't give me any tutorials as to how to use any of them.

Does anyone know if the game will give me tutorials in the next couple story missions?


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 24, 2009)

nope, no more tutorials, the only tutorial left are talking to one of the "girl" in that mission room. 

Maybe there will be more, i don know. 

As for the elements, let me copy what i quoted



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well, to create an item, first
> 
> You know that screen where u choose your missions right? Its where u are after clearing the tutorial.
> Go outside and u are in a map that looks has 3 enterance : \ | /
> ...


----------



## Chiralism (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry, necropost..


----------

